# Buzzards in France



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Have just returned from France and was amazed at how many Buzzards we saw sitting on fence posts along side the motorways, especially Narbonne to Clermont Ferrand. We also saw what I believe was an Eagle but it seemed to have a white head. It ceretainly had a huge wing span, much bigger than Buzzards but I can't think of an eagle with a white head, other than a bald one but I don't think it could have been one of these. Any clues???


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When we were in that area last year we sighted quite a few birds of prey circling at height. On enquiring from a campsite manager we were told they were vultures. 

When driving through a forested area we actually what we thought to be an eagle fly along with us for about a hundred yards! We were most impressed.

During our stay at St Valery sur Somme aire we watched a group of cranes circling just like birds of prey, and at St Valery en Caux we watched a skein of spoonbills heading south for winter doing a passable imitation of migrating geese.  

In answer to your question, more likely to be vulture than eagle, maybe.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just had a look at Griffin Vultures and it could have been one of these. They seem to be a few around the pyrenees so will settle for that.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I was down in Auvergne last year and saw many winged creatures circling overhead - after much research and consultation I've established that they were definitely Pterodactyls - quite rare!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

A couple of years ago we were at Tavira and noticed a flock of birds circling. They looked red and getting the binoculars out we saw they were flamingoes. A lovely sight.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This I think is one of the joys of owning a motorhome, especially if you are parked somewhere quiet in the in the middle of knowhere. I suspect it was a vulture. I saw a few in the Pyrenees in the spring. We were on our own at Gavarnie and I set off up the mountain on the bike early one morning and nearly ran over one of these Marmot things. Didnt even know what they were!










Loads of Vultures and Eagles up there. Mind you in the Scottish islands we have had hand fed deer from the van, woke up to see seals and a couple of months ago on Arran we had a Basking shark splashing about behind the van (in the sea obviously)

Dont get to see all that in a hotel.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I was down in Auvergne last year and saw many winged creatures circling overhead - after much research and consultation I've established that they were definitely Pterodactyls - quite rare!


OMG you gotta be really old to see one of those! :lol:


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

There used to be a Pterohenry around Highbury once


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

philsil said:


> There used to be a Pterohenry around Highbury once


I'm not biting on that one.................

......ok...what's one of them then?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

There is every chance that your white-headed bird was a juvenile Honey Buzzard, a dark patch around the eyes is a good indicator.

This is a picture I took of just such a bird in the Vendee in September.

Sandy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Three different breeds of vultures were introduced Millau area (where the big bridge is) one already mentioned the Griffin, the Egyptian and one other I forgot. I did mention this some years ago on here as I was a bit worried about laying by the river and made sure I moved every so often to be on the safe side. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Three different breeds of vultures were introduced Millau area (where the big bridge is) one already mentioned the Griffin, the Egyptian and one other I forgot. I did mention this some years ago on here as I was a bit worried about laying by the river and made sure I moved every so often to be on the safe side. 8O


Oh, he's back on form   

A nice little chuckle to start the day.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plenty of buzards around here in Normandy. We hear them calling when groups are circling on the thermals. This one was injured but recovered after milk and brandy was fed to it. Ray.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

If you want to see buzzards in Britain then come to Pembrokeshire, we see them everyday perched on telephone poles alongside the roads. It's not unusual to see three on a very short stretch.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

jarcadia said:


> If you want to see buzzards in Britain then come to Pembrokeshire, we see them everyday perched on telephone poles alongside the roads. It's not unusual to see three on a very short stretch.


They are getting very common in a lot of parts of the UK now. I see numbers increasing here in Essex year by year, whereas as yeras ago I might see one single bird every couple of years or so.

Steve


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Jarcadia

We have them "up north" as well. I have just been watching about 5 or 6 chasing around 20 crows, or it could have been the other way round. Anyway, a fantastic sight and the aerobatics of the buzzards is amazing. I have never seen so many though, so close up, as on the fence posts alongside the motorways in France.

And thanks Pusser, "the white headed eagle" we saw does definitely now appear to have been a Griffin Vulture. 

I love bird watching and have just installed one of those camera nesting boxes in the garden and can't wait for some close up's of hopefully blue tits or the greater variety.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

motormouth said:


> . . . Have just returned from France and was amazed at how many Buzzards we saw sitting on fence posts along side the motorways


Could it be a reflection of the mad way the French drive . . . !


----------

